# Big Jon Downrigger



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

Big Jon Sports Pack Manual Siderigger Downrigger.

Includes everything on the link. Downrigger, nearly new cable, swivel mount, extension arm. Also has upgraded clutch discs. Used very little. Nothing wrong with it, I just don't use it enough.









Big Jon Sports Pak Manual Siderigger Downrigger


Shop the Big Jon Sports Pak Manual Siderigger Downrigger at FishUSA. This downrigger is the manual version of the popular Captain's Pak Electric Downrigger.




www.fishusa.com







$150. Located 44473.































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

